# When an one-year fat diet agreement turn wrong while the setup



## John Smith (Jun 4, 2017)

Your friend wish to get fat since always but can't, good :

- Suggest to her an one-year mutual agreement in order to fulfill her dream and she finally accepts, check ;

- Many months of laborious research, asking and investigation about any fattening diet, other sort bodygainer diet and gainer tricks, check ;

- A latter couple of days and nights to spend your restrained free time to plan an efficient daily 9k-cal diet, check ;

- Esteem how many bucks you and her may spend without ruin yourselves at a monthly basis, how long she can manage to reach the desired extra weight depending her BMR, daily caloric intake, metabolic fluctuation, newly poundage/s per month, hypothetical final poundage/s once the agreement done, margin of error, ect... check ;

- Your pal went so down about that idea she ask you between-whiles how goes the project preliminaries actually, check ;

- Arrived next day following her last recall with the now concrete plan, an as-much concretely cardboard box contenting inside over 5k cal of greasy fast food and some foresseable less-an-half-to-2,4lbs surrounding her heavier self next day yet as both encouraging first steps to our agreement... finally choke and claims she no longer wants to become fat anymore because so-and-so reasons... didn't see that coming.


Predictable in somehow, though. Understood her shift. Respect her choice. Somewhat surge by an undertowing surge of semi-frustrating discomfiture. &#128533;&#129296;&#128528;&#128530;&#128529;&#128555;&#128532;

#VeniVidiNoVici

tumblr_opjuf6cgiH1vbi04xo5_250.gif


----------



## Tracii (Jun 4, 2017)

Is this a fantasy story?


----------



## John Smith (Jun 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Is this a fantasy story?



This is a true story.


----------

